# I want to help my friend set up his first saltwater tank.



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Sometime in late August, my friend is going to start a salt water tank of about 70 gallons (its not for a while so i don't know details). Neither of us have ever done sw, so what are the basics? How much do i need to know if im helping him for like the first week he gets it? Thanks!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Were it me I would peruse the beginner saltwater section for as much info as you can get, then ask any additional questions you may have.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I generally recommend the book "The Conscientious Marine Aquarist". It's difficult going over everything involved in a marine setup starting from scratch. There are too many variations and subtleties.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Your definitely starting at expert, it's gonna be a rocky road with a lot of trial and error. 

We won't be able to just give you a few pointers and make you successful. 

As said above, get a few books, read up, get good equipment, don't go cheap, and if you have any questions on what you come across in your research, then come to us with those specific questions.

Good luck!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There's a ton of great books on Ebay for cheap. Get 5 or 6.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

oh its not my tank, i wont be taking care of it or anything i just wanted to help him set it up for the first few days, maybe give him advise on equipment, ill ask detailed questions when the time comes


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Why not send your friend and sign up onto these board and let him ask any questions?


----------

